# Pictures



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

well I got a new camera and here are some of the pics of the things I have made please know that I this posting pics and flickr and computer stuff is new to me:sob: hopefully this works:bouncy:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11928103024/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11928097084/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11928496086/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11927628235/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11927623625/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11928481106/


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

I followed the directions on how to post pics and here are some more I still don't know how to post pics directly here just the links I hope that is ok 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11918368316/


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

still learning how to post pics yay :clap:
I made these for my daughter


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

I just finished this hat for my son-in-law and also made one for my husband


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Beautiful stuff! Great work :clap:

I had to laugh when I saw the star crossed hat--it has been very popular at my house. I made myself one this fall, and instantly both of my daughters requested one of their own. So I made each of them one for Christmas. Every time they wear theirs out in public, they get compliments and "where did you get that?".


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

VERY nice !! Your socks look fantastic , and I really like the asymmetrical scarf !!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Thank you very much Kris this forum is where I first saw the hat lol 
I am just learning how to post pics since I got a new camera I made some of the stuff last year.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Thank you very much Miz Mary I got the wingspan pattern when it was free and just got around to making it a few months ago. You all got me started on knitting the socks. Thank you again everyone for all your kindness and help :sing: I made them a while back just had to finally be able to put them on here lol I see that 2 of the pictures aren't showing up so I will try to figure out what I did wrong this time
have a great day everyone


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You have been working hard!! I loved the socks too. Great job.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Lovely things! I love the Wingspan, and I think I need to make that hat!!!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> You have been working hard!! I loved the socks too. Great job.


Thank you I am so excited to be able finally to put up some pictures that I hope I am not going overboard on them lol
I do try to knit or crochet something everyday


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

MDKatie said:


> Lovely things! I love the Wingspan, and I think I need to make that hat!!!


Thank you, yes I enjoyed the hat it was easier than I thought it was going to be for me


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Sorry for all the links I am finding out that just one link takes you to the flickr so you can see all the pics at once:shrug: still learning:whistlin:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

All your projects came out very nice!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

you have been a busy busy busy girl!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: 

So glad you found us here :grouphug:


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Pearl B said:


> All your projects came out very nice!


Thank You


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you have been a busy busy busy girl!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:
> 
> So glad you found us here :grouphug:


thank you and I do enjoy this forum so much, you all are great:bouncy:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Very nice. I really like the socks, too.

Is the second picture down (the brown item from your first post) a cap?
If so, it's really nice, too!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the socks as well. Would you mind sharing what pattern you used? You did a fantastic job for your first pair of sock.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Very nice! You have been busy!!!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Stef said:


> Very nice. I really like the socks, too.
> 
> Is the second picture down (the brown item from your first post) a cap?
> If so, it's really nice, too!


Thank you I am not sure why I will try to fix them


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Kasota said:


> Very nice! You have been busy!!!


Thank you


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

ejagno said:


> I love the socks as well. Would you mind sharing what pattern you used? You did a fantastic job for your first pair of sock.


Thank you I used the same pattern for all three just different yarn and needles I found out that I am a loose knitter so I now have to always go down a size and I wear a large so I make for a size medium and it worked out so far:cowboy:
the book that really helped me was Getting Started Knitting Socks
by Ann Budd it has several patterns in it but I have just used the 7 stitches per inch pattern I have looked at several books for making socks and this was the best that helped me it has lots of pic with each step


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you so much Sweet Mae. I will certainly look into getting me that book.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great work! Lots of socks, I think you are now officially a sock knitter


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Somebody been *busy* ! :thumb:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:happy2:You do beautiful work!
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

ejagno said:


> Thank you so much Sweet Mae. I will certainly look into getting me that book.


Your welcome


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Great work! Lots of socks, I think you are now officially a sock knitter


Thank you and if I can do it anyone can


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> Somebody been *busy* ! :thumb:


Lol yes my husband jokes and says that my knitting is starting to interfere with his life:happy2:


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> :happy2:You do beautiful work!
> Thanks so much for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

sweet_mae said:


> Lol yes my husband jokes and says that my knitting is starting to interfere with his life:happy2:


As it most certainly _should_. :indif:

Some people just have a very twisted sense of _priority_.





















:facepalm:









.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Teach him to knit. :grin:


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

:shrug:he couldn't sit still long enough


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

sweet_mae said:


> well I got a new camera and here are some of the pics of the things I have made please know that I this posting pics and flickr and computer stuff is new to me:sob: hopefully this works:bouncy:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11928103024/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11928097084/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11928496086/
> ...


Off-topic, but would you mind sharing what kind of camera? Make, model number, etc.? I'm in the market for a new one myself.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

:yawn:


Stef said:


> Off-topic, but would you mind sharing what kind of camera? Make, model number, etc.? I'm in the market for a new one myself.


Yes, it is a Kodak EasyShare C182


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

sweet_mae said:


> :yawn:
> 
> Yes, it is a Kodak EasyShare C182


Thanks. I have an EasyShare c643 and it takes wonderful snaps. Just looking for a slight upgrade as this one is over six years old.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Stef said:


> Thanks. I have an EasyShare c643 and it takes wonderful snaps. Just looking for a slight upgrade as this one is over six years old.


Your welcome mine is nothing fancy but I just wanted something simple and this one does the job and wasn't expensive:thumb:


----------

